# Haynie 21 cat vs 23 Shoalwater Cat



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I have narrowed my search down between a 2010 Haynie cat. Loaded boat mercury 200 optimax (43) hrs. And an equally equipped 2009 Shoalwater with 250 E tec. 75 Hrs. Both are priced nearly the same. Any help with decision would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I'd stick with the Merc if those are your choices...


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Shoalwater 23 cat will give you a better ride across the bays, offer you 2ft more room and get just as shallow as the 21 Haynie Cat. I own a Shoalwater 23 and love this boat, although I do prefer the Haynies fit and finish especially with the console. If it comes down to the motors I'd go with the motor with the longest warranty!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

23 cat!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

bigger is better! go with the Shoalwater 23...you'll appreciate the extra room.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

By the way, I'd prefer the 23 cat... Just rather have the Mercury hanging off the back as opposed to the E-Tec.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> By the way, I'd prefer the 23 cat... Just rather have the Mercury hanging off the back as opposed to the E-Tec.


I wouldn't want the Merc over an E-Tec...


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

g2outfitter Have you run both boats?


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

No not yet. The haynie is getting custom boat work done and the shoalwater I won't. See untill next week. The haynie has a Lowrance HDS 7, platnum chart. Live well with oxegen powerpole 8' with remotes. 2 yeti coolers. Mclain trailer. Custom leaning post K top.

Shoalwater has 2 ice chest. Powerpole. 2 baitwells. Coastline trailer. Garmin 5" graph. Racing seats. 

I am definitely confused. Large purchase. The haynie is closer to being new but I like the shoalwater as well. Also the haynie is 1800 cheaper


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

g2outfitter said:


> No not yet. The haynie is getting custom boat work done and the shoalwater I won't. See untill next week. The haynie has a Lowrance HDS 7, platnum chart. Live well with oxegen powerpole 8' with remotes. 2 yeti coolers. Mclain trailer. Custom leaning post K top.
> 
> Shoalwater has 2 ice chest. Powerpole. 2 baitwells. Coastline trailer. Garmin 5" graph. Racing seats.
> 
> I am definitely confused. Large purchase. The haynie is closer to being new but I like the shoalwater as well. Also the haynie is 1800 cheaper


where do you fish? That's always an important question concerning types of boats.
I've been on both of these boats several times each, to me the 21 haynie is the same as a 19 shoalwater cat... nothing close to the 23 shoal cat.. the 23 is a much bigger boat than the 21 haynie... You need to ride on both first, and get what fits your wants and needs from the boat.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

Shouldn't be any controversy on this one. Shoalcat by a landslide.


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

In my opinion, it depends if you fish out of the boat or wade. 23' Shoal is much bigger and gives more room to get away from flying hooks. On the other hand, I like the black motor better than the white one.

I just ordered a new Haynie 21 Cat myself because I could not find a used one. That ought to tell you something, people are keeping their Haynies. Sounds like you have a tough decision.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I fish alot in POC and in Aransas pass, I usually have 2-3 buddys along with me. I sold my boat because I really liked the looks of the shoalwater 23 cat. I am not crazy about the white motor either but boat is sweet. They hanie is more or less a brand new boat.


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

cant go wrong with a haynie.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

there is a place in el campo (i think) who sells shoal's with yammies.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Don't worry about the mule just load the wagon!!!


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

stop foolin around and buy a bad boy like this.....


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*cats*

I have a Haynie 21, PLENTY OF ROOM. Looked at both for a long time and in fact had a Shoalcat specked out and ready to go. The difference was the fit and finish. Chris offered custom design services and Great after the sale support. Very rare to see these up for sale. This boat rides like a big-un in rough water and very dry. I've fished every body of water from Bolivar to Port Isabel in mine without issue. Oh yeah you get a free Kidney transplant with every Illusion purchased. LOL.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

illusion comes with kidney transplant and haynie 21 comes with seagrass transplant after it uproots during hole shot from squattin so low... LOL

Just playin around i dont want this to turn into another pissin match



saltrod said:


> I have a Haynie 21, PLENTY OF ROOM. Looked at both for a long time and in fact had a Shoalcat specked out and ready to go. The difference was the fit and finish. Chris offered custom design services and Great after the sale support. Very rare to see these up for sale. This boat rides like a big-un in rough water and very dry. I've fished every body of water from Bolivar to Port Isabel in mine without issue. Oh yeah you get a free Kidney transplant with every Illusion purchased. LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

You hear about the new Haynie 23 cat?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

You may need a kidney transplant with an illusion and a RFL especially, but you come play follow the leader with me in your Haynie, and you will wish you didnt. just sayin'


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

*thanks*

Majek nice boat. They all are. I appreciate all the comments. I know the haynie like it is built better ie.. Compartment lids and hardware.. Also the prop shaft issue on the E-tec 250 scare me and its allready been replaced once..


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Now your talking..........



out_fishin69 said:


> stop foolin around and buy a bad boy like this.....


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> Majek nice boat. They all are. I appreciate all the comments. I know the haynie like it is built better ie.. Compartment lids and hardware.. Also the prop shaft issue on the E-tec 250 scare me and its allready been replaced once..


Like I initially said, I'd rather have the black motor (or better yet a Yammie SHO)... Not to be redundant, but a great Shoalwater ain't all that great when the propulsion system is kaput...

My recommendation, keep on looking until you find the combo you want since it seems you'd really rather have the Shoalwater.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's one with a new Mercury:
http://www.shoalwaterboats.com/used_fishing_boat.htm

(scroll down a little)


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Blue Fury said:


> You may need a kidney transplant with an illusion and a RFL especially, but you come play follow the leader with me in your Haynie, and you will wish you didnt. just sayin'


I'll follow you in my Shallow Sport :biggrin:

But i was thinking the same thing,why not a Tran or Majek? imho i don't the Haynie or Shoalwater quality is there ...especially in the Shoalwater imo.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

*reason*

The reason not the others is Because. I have not found any low hour used. Equipped and set up the way I would set up if I bought new. These 2 are what I found. Also I kind of know guy with haynie through a close friend. I am leaning towards Haynie and will probably buy boat this week.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

What price range,new or used?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I run the 23 Shoalwater Cat with a 300hp Evinrude. This ride is sick! Gets up in nothing, will tear up the open bay and fish 4 very comfortable....the draft is thin and the ride is dry....need I say more?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

If you want a ride I would be more than happy to oblige.....bring a rod or two and we'll put the smack down on some reds too! PM if interested.....Miles


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Shoalwater 23' 8" Evinrude 300 HP*

Here she is......


----------



## DBL_TRBL (Jul 16, 2010)

Haynie 4 Sure


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Miles2Fish said:


> Here she is......


um ... where?


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a haynie cat with a merc. I can tell you this with a cat the bigger the better. the 23 shoal. is 100% wood free im not sure about the haynie i believe they still use marine grade wood.. wich isnt as good as composite. last thing in my boating exp.. johnson and evinrude have ALWAYS been on top i have a merc. now and it has given me a few problems with the tuning. but you cant go wrong with etec. if your going to buy this boat for what it is and get the best one i would def........ drive both before you make a decision


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

baitbuckett said:


> I have a haynie cat with a merc. I can tell you this with a cat the bigger the better. the 23 shoal. is 100% wood free im not sure about the haynie i believe they still use marine grade wood.. wich isnt as good as composite. last thing in my boating exp.. johnson and evinrude have ALWAYS been on top i have a merc. now and it has given me a few problems with the tuning. but you cant go wrong with etec. if your going to buy this boat for what it is and get the best one i would def........ drive both before you make a decision


Since when is Shoalwater building boats without wood? Lots of bad information on this board unfortunately.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Bottom Finder said:


> Since when is Shoalwater building boats without wood? Lots of bad information on this board unfortunately.


Well don't leave us hanging or are you just a troll


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

mkk said:


> Well don't leave us hanging or are you just a troll


You have a Shoalwater right? My understanding is that Haynie and Shoalwaters are both built with wood. You tell me Einstein.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Bottom Finder said:


> You have a Shoalwater right? My understanding is that Haynie and Shoalwaters are both built with wood. You tell me Einstein.


So are you guessing or do you have factual information peaches. I do know there is no wood on the deck


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

mkk said:


> So are you guessing or do you have factual information peaches. I do know there is no wood on the deck


Looks more like common knowledge or a heck of a bad roomer:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=216308&highlight=SHOALWATER+WOOD&page=2

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=284811&highlight=SHOALWATER+WOOD&page=6

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=308081&highlight=SHOALWATER+WOOD&page=7

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=156445&highlight=SHOALWATER+WOOD

And by the way I think using wood is the right way to go if it is done correctly so relax Nancy.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Bottom Finder said:


> Looks more like common knowledge or a heck of a bad roomer:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=216308&highlight=SHOALWATER+WOOD&page=2
> 
> ...


Nice research, but the way you chimed in you made it sound like you had first hand construction knowledge of the Shoalwaters. I don't know if there is wood in my boat. I doubt there is much as light as it is. My old 19TV had a wood deck but my 19 cat has no wood on the deck.

Lets get together sometime sweet pea


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

yes the shoalwaters do have wooden decks, i watch them being built


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

capt henry said:


> yes the shoalwaters do have wooden decks, i watch them being built


wood it is then


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

ALL shoalwaterboats have wood (marine plywood) decks that are fiberglassed over then gelcoated.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

who cares if they have wooden decks anyway? the whole "our boats are constructed 100% wood free" is just a marketing scheme to lure in jackwagons who don't know diddly about boats. 

.02


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

out_fishin69 said:


> who cares if they have wooden decks anyway? the whole "our boats are constructed 100% wood free" is just a marketing scheme to lure in jackwagons who don't know diddly about boats.
> 
> .02


yep, i agree


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

Rookie! Johnson and Evinrude have always been on top? On top of what bro? You are doing what we call trolling! don't bother posting on this website with ridiculous comments cause this place caters to the seasoned vets who have been in the biz since they were doo doo'n in their diapers.



baitbuckett said:


> I have a haynie cat with a merc. I can tell you this with a cat the bigger the better. the 23 shoal. is 100% wood free im not sure about the haynie i believe they still use marine grade wood.. wich isnt as good as composite. last thing in my boating exp.. johnson and evinrude have ALWAYS been on top i have a merc. now and it has given me a few problems with the tuning. but you cant go wrong with etec. if your going to buy this boat for what it is and get the best one i would def........ drive both before you make a decision


----------

